# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ثبت نام بدون کنکور آزاد

## sepanta1990

سلام بچه ها
مهلت ثبت نام رشته های بدون کنکور آزاد تموم شده؟ برای نیمسال دوم ثبت نام نداره؟

----------

